# The anatomy of a ram stick



## bcgold (May 1, 2019)

IMHO, not worth $10.00 plus a pound/

The leads under the silicon die are gold plated only on the ends and the leads are magnetic, the bonding wires in-between the fiberglass layers are also only gold plated. When incinerated the gold mostly migrates onto the copper.

Thise of you that shear those ram chips free from the board your loosing a gold plated end plus the bonding wires hidden inside the layers of glass.

For those that do not use Cn the next most economical process would be to melt that copper into anodes for a copper cell, your gold will end up as slime's.

If anyone has an idea on how to shred those incinerated fiberglass boards keeping the glass dust to a minimum do share.


At a Glance  https://www.heraeus.com/en/het/pro...s/gold_bw/gold_bw_page.aspx/gold_bw_page.aspx

Gold Bonding Wires

Gold-Coated Silver Wire

Silver Bonding Wires

Aluminum Fine Bonding Wires

Aluminum Thick Bonding Wires and Ribbons

Copper and Coated Copper Bonding Wires

Copper Thick Bonding Wires

Fine Bonding Ribbon


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 1, 2019)

While you might not think it's worth $10.00+ a pound, 99% of the big refiners seem to think it is worth between $16 and $17 dollars a pound. So somewhere your figures are flawed. These big boys ain't in the business of loosing money.


----------



## denim (May 1, 2019)

silversaddle1 said:


> While you might not think it's worth $10.00+ a pound, 99% of the big refiners seem to think it is worth between $16 and $17 dollars a pound. So somewhere your figures are flawed. These big boys ain't in the business of loosing money.



Is this type of ram the kind with shiny/reflective 'silicone dies' rather than the typical black epoxy chips. I've wondered before about their yields versus black epoxy memory chip yields. Maybe bulk ram would be worth more than $17.00/lb if it was without any of these non-black epoxy chips. Maybe Tzoax has done some yield testing on these?

Dennis


----------

